# Few pheasant pics



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

In couple of the pics, some of the guys were already in the house trying to warm up. So my black Nelli and I managed to get a couple pics. Last ones standing I guess.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

:beer: And grouse in only seven months! Why do labs always have the look "when can we do this again"?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I am ready to get back in the field already, dove, grouse, doesn't matter. Labs are just hunting machines. Mine looks at me every day, like when are we going back out. She will have to put up with fetching frozen fish until the snow geese come!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics man!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Seeing those pictures makes me wish I spent more time chasing them.


----------

